# προσθήκη εντολών-ενεργειών σε livecd

## hellasick

Γειά σας,

Χρησιμοποιώ το Gentoo livecd για να "ξεκλειδώσω" τον ενσωματωμένο

διακόπτη wifi σε ένα αρχαίο φορητό acer aspire5024wlmi με win7.

Πειραματιζόμουν με διάφορες εκδόσεις linux livecd για να διαπιστώσω

με ποιά από αυτές μπορούσα να έχω wifi χωρίς την ανάγκη dongle.

Τυχαία, κι εκεί που δεν το περίμενα, μετά από επανεκκίνηση και

είσοδο στα win7, είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το wifi !

Η απορία μου είναι:

με ποιό τρόπο, αφού ξεκινήσει το livecd, μπορώ να αυτοματοποιήσω

τα 2 enter που χρειάζεται μέχρι να μου βγάλει "livecd~#"

και μετά να δεχτεί την εντολή reboot για να κάνει επανεκκίνηση σε περιβάλλον

win7;

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------

